# What breeds do you have and how?



## DansChickens

Ok I'll start I have redstar hens, 1 black Australop , 2 new hamps 5 entering the coop soon, they will be mixed all in coop and run. 

I have golden sebright pair trying to sell rooster and add hen to flock. 

Have 2 Belgian bearded pair my show birds 

More show birds 3 silver sebrights hope to show them as we'll 

The two above are still 5 weeks and younger


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I have a hand full, let's see if I get it right.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

kahiltna_flock said:


> I have a hand full, let's see if I get it right.


I have 3 jersey giant/Cochin mixes
1 Cochin
1 'Americauna'
2 Easter eggers,
1 production red
1rhode island red
1 welsummer
1 golden laced Wyandotte mix
And finally a white leghorn mix....


----------



## aussiechicks

1 australorp, 1 ISA, 6 frizzles, 2 dark barred Plymouth rocks, 1 Plymouth Rock, 3 pekin, 2 Araucanas, 1 speckled Sussex, 1 buff Sussex, 2 Sussex, 6 polish and 5 silkies.


----------



## SheilaRW

3 silkies

4 buff orphingtons
2 Delaware
2 golden sebrights


----------



## amandahalterman

I have....2 silkies
1 Easter egger
1 frizzle
2 barred rock 
1 coco maran
2 I think,r RiR
2 Austrolopes
1 white one not sure what she is 
1 sorta like RiR but lighter color and smaller in size


----------



## Bird_slave

Currently I have LF brahmas - love, love, LOVE my brahmas. I have seramas too, but will be rehoming all but one of them that I am keeping as a companion for my handicapped silkie/cochin cross. I also have an absolutely gorgeous white faced black spanish cockerel, that we call by alot of names, most of them not nice names.  I intend for my youngest flock of chickens to be my last as I'm becoming more and more fond of waterfowl. 

In waterfowl I have a pair of geese - a tufted american buff and a brecon buff, 6 indian runner ducks and a pair of call ducks. 

It is my intention to one day have this farm overrun with geese...and my darling hubby just shaking his head and looking the other way.


----------



## adorson

I have too many to count but I have silkies, both bearded and non-bearded, showgirls, bantam salmon favorelles, turkens, brown leghorns and 1 buff orp as well as mixes of all of the above.


----------



## cogburn

RiR
Red Sex Links
Black Australorps
Black Sex Links
Aracauna Easter Eggers
Domineckers
Wyandottes
Red Cochin Banty 
Black Cochin Banty 
Black Bearded Bantys
Serama
American Game
Old English Game
Game/Banty mixes... 
65 +\- total, started w 77 last spring so not too bad a loss to predation, mostly chicken hawks, the 2 coops never been broken into. Play a radio 24/7, and a Great Pyrenees pup going into winter helps and will help with the 4 legged varmints.


----------



## Diana

I do not have very many right now. (Bad ol' fox) 
2 Rhode Island hens
7 bantams in assorted colors. Most are Cochins (one a black frizzle) But there is a pair I can't identify.


----------



## Roslyn

I have 8 female and 1 male Americanas/Easter Eggers
4 female, 1 male production Rhode Island Reds
5 Barred Rock females that are from a production line and are more like Barred Leghorns than rocks.
4 crossed males, half Barred Rock and half Delaware, they are all brothers from the same hatch, my Sons of Pepper!!!!!!!!!
2 6 1/2 year old rocks, one Barred and one Partridge that are retired, yet still pecking heads and taking names.

That makes 25!!!

I'm trying to get peeps next Spring, but have to set up in hubbies garage since my basement is off limits now to chickens.


----------



## lorindaeb

I have such a small flock compared to you all!!

2 Buff Orpingtons: Chicky and Clucky
2 Easter Eggers: Fluffy and Seashell

My 4 year old niece named them.


----------



## Lady_Alia

I don't know if I can get this right or not lol

1 Belgian bearded D'Anver
2 black jersey giants
3 austrolorps
2 silver laced wyandotts
2 cinnamon queens
2 RIR (I think)
1 golden sex link
1 Plymouth partridge rock
2 white rocks
2 brown leghorns
4 Easter eggers
1 Delaware
1 pekin
1 fawn and white Indian runner
1 harlequin welsh hen

YAY!!! I did it!!! Lol


----------



## Marthab53

Large Fowl Orpington’s (1Blue, 1 Lavender, 3 Splash, 4 Lemon Cuckoo) 11 Bantam Cochins-Millie, Calico, Gold Laced) 15 Polish large Fowl and Bantam) 3 BLR Wyandotte's) 1 Blue Copper Marans hen) 3 Easter Eggers) 1 Aruacana hen)) 1 Norweigian Jaerhon Hen and 13 new Chicks)) and Hopefully Olive Eggers to hatch soon and Millie Leghorns to hatch soon))


----------



## happybooker1

*Still Waiting to Find Out--LOL!*

What I know I have (all Bantams) :

1 Frizzle Black Cochin
5 Black Silkies
2 Splash Silkies

The other 8 are still unidentified Feather-Footed Bantams, maybe some Brahmas or Cochins. One I would SWEAR was a Sultan as it has a topknot, but only has 4 toes!


----------



## Bird_slave

happybooker1 said:


> What I know I have (all Bantams) :
> 
> 1 Frizzle Black Cochin
> 5 Black Silkies
> 2 Splash Silkies
> 
> The other 8 are still unidentified Feather-Footed Bantams, maybe some Brahmas or Cochins. One I would SWEAR was a Sultan as it has a topknot, but only has 4 toes!


Does their leg feathering go all the way around the leg (cochin) or is it only on the outside (brahma)? 
Also, cochins have a single comb, brahmas have a pea comb.


----------



## kitz

I have 15 chickens 3 roosters 1 is a jersey giant and mean 1 buff orphington and 1 seabright. my hens are 1 goldlaced wyandotte 5 buff orhingtons 3 austrolop and 3 jersey giants. If anyone wants my roosters let me know.


----------



## Lady_Alia

kitz said:


> I have 15 chickens 3 roosters 1 is a jersey giant and mean 1 buff orphington and 1 seabright. my hens are 1 goldlaced wyandotte 5 buff orhingtons 3 austrolop and 3 jersey giants. If anyone wants my roosters let me know.


Jersey giants are suppose to be gentle but mines a booger.


----------



## piglett

about 60 birds in the flock rite now +/-
29 red star hens 
1 barred rock roo who is heading to camp soon
7 english orpingtons
7 buff orpingtons
2 leghorns (edit: the leghorn roo got out of hand so he went camping )
11 silkies
& a few odd balls round out the flock


----------



## thumper347

3 black sex links
3 Isa brown.


----------



## aecarlton

1 golden laced Wyandotte
1 white leghorn
4 rhode island reds 
6 rir mixes

all hens. Plan to add some easter eggers in the spring.


----------



## EmmaJB

4 light sussexes
1 barred rock 
1 RIR or NHR, can't decide which
And 1 silkie cross I think

And they're all in together! Quite happy too generally, the babies (LSs) are being kept in line by the older three. The red is the boss!

X


----------



## Chickadee

I have one Australorp hen and two roosters, plus two EE's. I'd love to rehome a roo!

I'd love to have so many different breeds, but DH will only allow me to have a total of five hens. I have three now, and I'd like two Black Copper Marans or any large breed that lays dark brown eggs. I just can't find any locally! In the spring I will look again in earnest.


----------



## BoozeBendHens

1 Americauna
1 Rhode Island Red
2 Barred rock

All Hens


----------



## Lissa

I have 4 hens and 1 roo but wish I could have more...one day....

1 Mottled Java
1 RIR 
1 Polish
1 Easter Egger
1 Silkie Roo aka Napolean


----------



## toybarons

Okay, here goes.
20 Mottled Houdan
6 white polish
3 silver laced polish
7 WC Black polish
5 WC Blue polish
1 buffy laced polish
3 splash blue polish
2 golden polish
2 bantam WC Black polish
3 EEs
1 bantam silver duckwing forget what breed she is.
1 BBB Turkey tom
2 rock pigeons


----------



## Lissa

Toybarons, Wow, your flock is so diverse. How much land do you have?


----------



## kitz

Lady_Alia said:


> Jersey giants are suppose to be gentle but mines a booger.


 My jersey hens are gentle they always run up to me when i go in the coop. I give them cheereos for a treat. Now my rooster is a different story he trys to attack all the time.


----------



## stu-hens

I have 6 hybrid hens all different varieties.
first 3 are 2yrs old now
1 isa brown
1 maran x barred rock(speckledy)
1 RIR X RIWhite(amber star)

and other 3 are 7 months old now

1 RIR x Light sussex(columbian blascktail)
1 barred rock x RIR(blackstar)
1 blackstar x sussex(silver sussex)

All are so very different,would like more but enough for a back garden.


----------



## qcupoultry

I keep black copper marans, golden cuckoo marans, black tail buff marans, bantam cochin (variety of colors), blue orpington, olive eggers, and wheaten ameraucana. Don't ask me how many......thinking about it would force me to admit my chicken addiction. 

Oh, and I also have midget white turkeys, muscovy ducks, jumbo coturnix quail, snowflake bobwhite quail......horses......sheep......pigs.........

We live on 8 acres


----------



## robopetz

To add to my mini farm, I now have 3 button quails too.


----------



## toybarons

Lissa said:


> Toybarons, Wow, your flock is so diverse. How much land do you have?


We have just a hair under 5 acres.


----------



## mfxford

I have 
5 Americaunas
2 Australorps
2 Barred Rock
2 Blue Andalusians
3 Buff Brahma
3 Buff Orpingtons
3 Campines - Golden
1 Chantecler
9 Cochins - 3 Blue, 1 Splash, 3 Gold Lace, 2 Frizzles
2 Dominques
3 Barred Hollands
2 Jersey Giants - Black
7 Marans - 2 Black Copper, 1 Blue Copper, 3 White, 1 Cuckoo
3 Russian Orloff
2 Silkies - 1 Black and 1 White
3 Welsummers
2 White Rock Frizzles
1 White Face Black Spanish
and two Red Bourbon Tom Turkeys

I think having a diverse and colorful collection of chickens is like having a garden full of colorful and diverse flowers and plants.


----------



## OliviaE

I have amber sex-links


----------



## AlexTS113

Just culled mine! Mmmm.... I'll be getting a variety April 8th


----------



## AlexTS113

Not sure exactly what, but australorps will be in the mix!


----------



## piglett

AlexTS113 said:


> Not sure exactly what, but australorps will be in the mix!


 any kind of orps are good


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I have Callander rangers gold lines amber link light Sussex bluebells ,silver Sussex and a amber link cockerel

Picked the hens love there colours and for egg laying but cockerel I got because he is a good looking chap


----------



## piglett

Oooh he is a good looking boy


----------



## soccerchicken12

Nice he's good looken!


----------



## AlexTS113

piglett said:


> any kind of orps are good


No truer words have been said....


----------



## Diana

My Silkies in the sun. I got them for Christmas. I plan on getting some white ones soon. I love my Silkies. They are so sweet and docile.https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...03x403/23388_556764044347389_1673087430_n.jpg


----------



## InThePoultryPen

piglett said:


> Oooh he is a good looking boy


Are you talking about my hen


----------



## Apyl

I have :
1 Barred Rock hen
1 Silver Lakenvelder hen
1 Golden Lakenvelder hen ( yeah I know its not a real breed)
1 Easter Egger hen
1 Mystery Red hen
1 White Cochin hen
1 Partridge Silkie hen
1 Black Silkie hen
1 Buff Silkie hen
1 White silkie rooster
1 White Cochin rooster
1 Splash andalusian hen
1 Ancona hen

1 Pekin female
3 mallard females
2 mallard males
1 pekin/rouen mix male


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I have Callander rangers gold lines amber link light Sussex bluebells ,silver Sussex and a amber link cockerel
> 
> Picked the hens love there colours and for egg laying but cockerel I got because he is a good looking chap
> 
> View attachment 5918


i'm talking about this one ^^^^
looks like a rooster but some hens do tend to have large combs
your saying it's a she not a he?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Yes here's my rooster and a hen


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Here's my cockerel and a hen


----------



## piglett

wow that hen has a huge comb!
my buff orpington hens have much small comb than the rooster
but they are a different breed


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Yeh he's around 1 but I have younger


----------



## InThePoultryPen

****she****


----------



## Energyvet

Girlie girl! Cute one too!


----------



## blblanchard

We have a Plymouth Barred Rock, a Mottled Cochin Bantam, a Silkie, a Buff Orpington, an Ameraucana, and either a Cuckoo or Black Copper Maran. They are all living happily together. My oldest is 2 weeks, 3 days old and my youngest is 3 days old.


----------



## InThePoultryPen




----------



## VIVI

A few of my babies...
























VIVI


----------



## piglett

VIVI said:


> A few of my babies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIVI


 great looking silkies Viv!!!
glad you made it over here
i'm sure there is plenty you can add for these folks here

piggy


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> View attachment 6090


please box these up & send them to my place 
i like them a bunch !!

piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Ok lol there my babies


----------



## texasrooster

9 rir
4 delaware
10 gold buffs
10 jersey giants
9 white leghorns


----------



## chickenlady84

I have so MANY i cant list them all LOL..


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Birds I breed: 
7 blue/black rosecombs
13 bbs and white silkies/showgirls
Birds I own:
1 Indian blue peacock
1 guinea
4 Dutch bantams
2 old English
1 bendevalder 
3 quail d'advers
1 st. Frizzle
3 mottled houdans
1 ch....can't remember how to spell it lol
2 st Cochins
3 bantam Cochins 
......forgot a few I'm sure


----------



## realsis

Four silkies. Colors blue black and two partridge.


----------



## troyer

Here is a little bit of what I have.


----------



## Alyssa

Wow they are both just gorgeous!


----------



## wademach1977

I have a few barred rock hens and a rooster. I have coop where I let my white rock and white leghorns reside. I also have a coop I use as a nursery with red sexlink baby chicks, rhode island red chicks, speckled sussex chicks, and Columbia rock chicks. I also have a Sumatra hen I let roost in my hay barn. I lastly have a pen with black Australorps and black sexlinks.


----------

